# SKYLINE tail lights



## hornyboy666_69 (Nov 8, 2005)

ok firstly i dont have a skyline... i have a nissan pintara 88 model 4cyl, auto..... and yes i have dragged off afew cars in it.. E.g. a ford XF.. i was just wondering about afew things such as... getting R31 tail lights for my car, would this be illegal in south australia???? and is there anyone out there that can help me with some really cheap modifications to make my pinty go a lil faster or atleast have a bit better pick up.. i was thinking about trying to get a RB26 DET with a 5spd just wasnt sure how id go about mounting it??? is it known to be easy in 4cyl cars??


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

hornyboy666_69 said:


> ok firstly i dont have a skyline... i have a nissan pintara 88 model 4cyl, auto..... and yes i have dragged off afew cars in it.. E.g. a ford XF.. i was just wondering about afew things such as... getting R31 tail lights for my car, would this be illegal in south australia???? and is there anyone out there that can help me with some really cheap modifications to make my pinty go a lil faster or atleast have a bit better pick up.. i was thinking about trying to get a RB26 DET with a 5spd just wasnt sure how id go about mounting it??? is it known to be easy in 4cyl cars??


You call a RB26DET a cheap mod? Share the wealth money bags.hah Anyways if you want to make your car faster save the money of trying to makie it look like a skyline and spend it on perfromance parts.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

instead of spendin money of putting skyline parts in your car, BUY A SKYLINE!, your in austraila save up for like a year and buy a skyline


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> instead of spendin money of putting skyline parts in your car, BUY A SKYLINE!, your in austraila save up for like a year and buy a skyline


TRU DAT.haha


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

the skyline taillights would be legal, since the skyline tails obviouslly meet lighting standards for you since they are sold there.


----------



## hornyboy666_69 (Nov 8, 2005)

okies well i wasnt paying for the lights  they were off a freind.. 
i was just wondering how id go about say a port and polish? anything else like that, that would make it go faster? ohhhh and i was wondering about a set of R31 skyline stock mags? any one got a set they wanna get rid of cheap?


----------



## hornyboy666_69 (Nov 8, 2005)

ohh and ma wheels are 4 stud  14"


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

You are a crow eater? Go check out JMS (japanese Motor Sport) They would have something lying around.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

......it's amazing what you can learn after being on here such a short time.


The RB series of engines in Aussiland, are in more than just the Skylines, but can be found in pickuptrucks, and a few other vehicles. Finding a wrecked one for cheap shouldnt be too hard. 

As for the rims, EBAY is your friend.  Just be patient n you'll find em.


----------

